# Bachmann Spectrum Rolling stock



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Working on getting some stock/engines for my soon to be started outdoor railroad...I took a chance on a Bachmann Flat and caboose lettered for the D&RGW. The price/detail was amazing. Swapped out one of the couplers on the flat with the supplied off-set coupler that came with the car to mate with my Annie. The cars would not manage an 8ft curve without de-railing (8 ft is the largest I have indoors). Body mounted couplers would not move freely enough. Swapped all couplers for the off-set ones and it worked great. Of course that's when I noted the tiny piece of paper folded neatly inside the coupler bag that said "Remove Lock From Coupler". Did not know Bachmann "locks" their couplers for shipment! Off came the just installed off-sets and replaced them with the now "un-locked" body mounts and fired 'er up. Now handles the 8ft curves with ease.


My outdoor pike will be all 1:20.3...I have to admit Bachmann has me very impressed. Stunning quality at this price point. Details such as opening journal boxes, Die cast trucks, functioning springs, moving ratchets on the brake staff, interior kerosene lamps, etc. Wow. 


I did note the caboose had green lantern lenses pointing to the rear which bugged me so I relocated them to point forward. I also "reddened" the "yellow" tail light with some red film installed behind the "yellow" lens. 
What really impressed me is Bachmann included several "spare parts" sealed in a bag. I guess they assume these are the most likely broken (brake hose fittings, lanterns, journal covers/hinges/etc). Of course I immediately broke a flat car stake, not included in the spares!

Bachmann may actually replace the all but dead LGB as my favorite brand!


Sorry if someone already mentioned the locks...I did a search but could not find anything.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh, don't feel too bad cause I did the same thing when I first started getting _Spectrum_ rolling stock! I finally modified the Annie to take a body mounted coupler pocket so everything works well now on body mounts. As to the flat car stake, that happened to me as well! It just so happens that the stakes from the regular 1:22.5 flats will work. All you have to do is get some paint (Floquil Oxide Brown I believe...) and voila!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

While the opening journal lids are a neat little detail, they very quickly become disappearing journal lids--especially on the archbar trucks under the flat car. Do yourself a favor and put a small drop of glue to hold them closed. 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have the Spectrum Long Caboose, the lantern can be gently taken off and rotated to have the red lens in the rear. It was a while ago, but I think that I put the left lantern on the right side and visa versa.

Your flat car is most likely more 1:24 ish than 1:20.3. The Bachmann website lists them as 1:20.3, but they are not part of the Spectrum line. Those cars started off coming with the Big Hauler sets and are closer to 1:24. I think that if you measure the flat car you will find that it is shorter and narrower than 1:20.3 spectrum cars or similar cars made by Accucraft.


I agree with Kevin. Glue those lids down before you loose them. 


Chuck


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Hey Chuck...Yep, I moved the lanterns. Bachmann also gives you spares in the event of damage. 

The Flat car is part of the new "Spectrum" line and is indeed a full 1:20.3. Amazing detail! It's fun to put an old "Big Hauler" flat on top of it to see the HUGE difference! 

Also just picked up a new release of the "Indie" mogul for a good BIN price on ebay...We'll see what updates look like over the old one. Ordered one of those wood 1:20.3 cab kits off ebay too. Looks like it will make a nice little engine when done. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250751545218&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I don't know how I missed it, they certainly are there!!


Chuck


----------

